# applying ICodes to decommissioned nulclear facilties



## Hillcbo (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone been involved with trying to apply the codes to nuclear power plant facilities when they are being converted to various commercial uses? As anyone tried exempting (not regulating)the uses within such facilities since the facility was never governed under any model building code? i.e., applying exiting, fire protection, and other life safety code regulations to industrial type uses being conducted within a reactor building that was constructed to withstand a 100 megaton blast with four foot thick concrete walls and corridors!...?   This is a new one on me.


----------



## Hillcbo (Mar 12, 2015)

To clarify on the reactor building post. This facility is now being operated by a port district has an industrial park. It is no longer under any federal control.


----------



## BSSTG (Mar 12, 2015)

good luck

BS


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 12, 2015)

The NRC references codes to be used for the buildings based on the facility geographic location, then puts an overlay of security and defensible scenarios. I haven't dealt with power plants, only high energy radiation test facilities that were combined DOE & NRC. If you don't hear from someone on the forum, find out where the other decommissioned power plants are located and contact the AHJ.


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2015)

seems like it would have to meet present code.

Maybe alternative methods or FPE involvement.

Occupancy change from a "N" to a "B"


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds like IA construction to me!...But I don't know of any relief from egress type requirements or accessibility for change of use..There might be some relief in the performance code if that is an option in the AHJ....And again with the Good Luck!


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2015)

Wonder if the exit signs already glow in the dark???


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 4, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Wonder if the exit signs already glow in the dark???


now that's funny

BS


----------



## north star (Aug 5, 2015)

*$ : $ : $*



Hillcbo,

Which codes & editions are you using for this facility ?



*$ : $ : $*


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 5, 2015)

Why not have them use IBC 3412 Compliance Alternatives to get a C. O.


----------

